
Ask HN: How to create searchable/hireable profile on LinkedIn - ameyv
I&#x27;m looking for ways to make my linkedin profile easily discoverable, attractive to potential recruiters or person of interest.<p>Like what to put in Headline, profile summary or if have any experience, how to write it in a way understandable to non technical people like recruiters etc.<p>Any help more geared towards Software developer about super helpful :)
======
randumbdev
Fill out your profile as best as possible.

Be clear and consise in what you did in each role you had had.

Follow the relevant groups etc on linked in.

Add your skills etc.

Context with other people to help build your social graph.

I found it helpful to look at other people in senior positions as they often
have a standout profile.

